# TOM TOM and HP 4150 Question



## isotonic_uk (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi

I am from the UK and I have just recently purchased a HP4150 off ebay.co.uk, and the seller has included some TOM TOM software which he brought separtely when he brought the unit. The problem is he could not give me the rest of the equipment because his car was stolen and his navigation equipment minus his pda were still in there.

So I have brought this and am unsure if I can do anything with this navigation software. I have mainly purchased it because of the PDA, but having the navigation system would be a bonus if it will be very cheap to setup.

Basically what i would like to know is what other things do I need to get this TOM TOM up and running, I have been looking on ebay and have come across this GPS receiver for TOM TOM

it is at :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GPS-Receiver-...798588030QQcategoryZ75327QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

From what it says on here, all i need is this device and software (which i already have) and i should be up and running.

Is this correct. How do i know if this GPS receiver is any good. What things do i need to look for in this GPS device. I have seen bluetooth GPS devices, are these better?

If anyone could point me in the right direction i would be very grateful or if anyone knows any good web sites which answer this questions or a beginners guide to tom tom would be excellent

Much appreciated.


----------



## isotonic_uk (Jun 9, 2002)

I have decided that i want the wired route

the two i particularly like are 

Holux 

click here 

ThinkNavi 

click here 

does anyone have either of these, and if so would they recommend one over the other. 

thanks ozzyOS for pointing that important point out for me about the need to position the wired ones with built in antennas. I am happy as long as i can hear the directions, too be honest i probably need to concentrate more on my driving than looking at the screen. I dont want to be causing any accidents. 

but thanks for that. 

Let me know if anyone has any suggestions.


----------

